# goodbye Mr Magootsie, 1st Name Pudsie



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to Pudsie, he was a handsome boy and I know you all miss him very much. 

Godspeed Pudsie


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. From the pictures he looks like a Golden spirit in a cat's body.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss of Pudsie. May he Rest In Peace.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your dear Pudsie x


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

cwag said:


> I am so sorry. From the pictures he looks like a Golden spirit in a cat's body.


lol, He had to be the center of attention, nothing happened without his approval! He did make us smile so maybe he did have a Golden spirit!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words. We have many fond memories of our little buddy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> Thank you for your kind words. We have many fond memories of our little buddy.


I know boys aren't supposed to be pretty, but he was a pretty boy. 
He sounded like he had a wonderful personality.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of Pudsie.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that you've lost your sweet family member Pudsie. Indeed he was a beautiful boy, with those gorgeous eyes that looked like someone carefully applied eyeliner!

I hope you find comfort in your memories of him.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. WE had our kitty kat, Pippi for 17years, the best cat ever. I know how you miss yours as we missed ours.


----------

